# Cash gift to brother in NY.



## noproblem (14 Jan 2017)

Hope i'm posting this in proper place? I want to gift a brother in the states up to €10k or its equivalent in dollars. I've been told I can give up to €33k free from tax in Ireland, but can anyone tell me will the brother in America have any tax to pay on it? Thanks.


----------



## Bronte (16 Jan 2017)

Surely your brother in America should find this out?

Who told you that a gift of 33K is tax free? I thought it was a 3K annual amount. 

Anyway I can't see how revenue in either Ireland or America would get wind of what you are doing.


----------



## T McGibney (16 Jan 2017)

Bronte said:


> Surely your brother in America should find this out?


+1



Bronte said:


> Who told you that a gift of 33K is tax free? I thought it was a 3K annual amount.



I presume the OP means €30,150 threshold + first €3,000 gift exemption = "€33k tax free"?


Bronte said:


> Anyway I can't see how revenue in either Ireland or America would get wind of what you are doing.


I'd expect personal international money transfers of such sums are routinely reported under Anti-money laundering regulations.


----------



## Deiseblue (16 Jan 2017)

Gifts of Irish property including cash irrespective of the residence of the donor or donee are subject to Irish gift tax on amounts exceeding the annual threshold of €3,000 at a rate of 33%.
The primary responsibility for such tax falls on the person receiving the gift.


----------



## Bronte (16 Jan 2017)

I'm lost.  What 30,150 threshold. I thought it was 3K annually.  So OP should think about doing this over three years or so.


----------



## Bronte (16 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE="T McGibney, post: 1501210, member: 53739

I'd expect personal international money transfers of such sums are routinely reported under Anti-money laundering regulations.[/QUOTE]

I doubt 10K triggers anything. 100K then you're talking.


----------



## T McGibney (16 Jan 2017)

Based on the AML training I've received, €10k may well trigger a report - not that it means anything once the source of the funds is legit.


----------



## Bronte (16 Jan 2017)

T McGibney said:


> Based on the AML training I've received, €10k may well trigger a report - not that it means anything once the source of the funds is legit.



I transfer such sums to Ireland and I've never triggered anything.  (all legit ) My sister worked in one of the major banks, the sums imvolved were mind boggling.  Never heard about anyone being triggered for things.  Isn't that if you're a criminal and Cab is onto you or something. 

Anyway good to know the trigger is 10K.  Two then of 5K, nicely spaced out triggers nothing. 

Tommy what about the 30K you said is exampt?  What's that?


----------



## T McGibney (16 Jan 2017)

Bronte said:


> I transfer such sums to Ireland and I've never triggered anything.  (all legit )


Because you're legit, you wouldn't be aware of it. But such transfers are indeed being routinely reported and monitored.



Bronte said:


> Anyway good to know the trigger is 10K.  Two then of 5K, nicely spaced out triggers nothing.


Em, I didn't actually say that.  It's all subjective and down to the discretion of bank officials. But they are generally in CYA mode these days.



Bronte said:


> Tommy what about the 30K you said is exampt?  What's that?


? The CAT Group B CAT Threshold.


----------



## Bronte (16 Jan 2017)

What's CYA?

(I know you didn't say that !)


----------



## Steven Barrett (16 Jan 2017)

Bronte said:


> What's CYA?
> 
> (I know you didn't say that !)


Cover your a$$


----------



## noproblem (16 Jan 2017)

Thanks people for all the answers even if they went completely off topic.
When I asked a solicitor he said,  in Ireland I could gift my brother €33k with no tax liability. He couldn't tell me what my brothers liability would be, or, wouldn't be as regards American law/revenue. 
Someone else told me that the info I asked for should be his problem, maybe so, but then it wouldn't be much of a surprise.
Anyway, enough "answers" now.


----------



## Leo (9 Feb 2017)

If you can find AAAM (American AskAboutMoney), you'll get the answer regarding your brother's tax situation. Or see here.


----------



## noproblem (9 Feb 2017)

Thank you Leo for going to that trouble.


----------



## Leo (9 Feb 2017)

No problem noproblem


----------

